# bessacar lowline E400



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi every one . 
Think we are about to take the plunge for an E400 are we mad we are swapping our Tribute Trigano 550 . The E400 has a smaller engine the 1.9 will we feel the difference? and no cruise control etc. which worries me although the habitation area is fantastic the shower room etc and all extras far better than what we have and still in a compact van. Does anybody else have one?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi NickyNoo

I'm assuming that you're looking at the E400 on the previous Fiat X2/44 Chassis not the new X2/50 version, because you've mentioned a 1.9 engine.

If it's the new chassis then the smallest engine is the 2.2 multijet anyway, so i wouldn't worry about power at all.

We have the Ace Capri, essentially the E410 but in different colours, & it's an 06 model so has the new fangled swing wall shower. It's our first van but I have to say it hasn't disappointed in any way at all. The build quality is good, not the best of the vans we had a look at, but right up there.

There's loads of storage space for the two of us, with a decent wardrobe & plenty of lockers.

The chap who originally bought it got the upgraded chassis (3.4t) & the 2.3JTD engine & it pulls like a train. We usually go over Shap summit on the M6 still in 5th at about 65 with no problems. Economy, we get 28-30mpg depending how enthusiastically I drive it on country roads!

All in all, a great van, I can't recommend it highly enough. If you need any more info or pics PM me & I'll send them to you


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Chris thanks so much for your reply . I got my numbers slightly wrong it is the new engine 100 multi jet brand new van E410 lowline 2 berth model
At the moment we have Trigano Tribute 550 which has a 6speed gear box and is on the slightly bigger engine and drives like a dream and has cruise control so I'm wondering how much difference we will notice.I've managed to buy time at the dealership so I can sleep on it but what we have found with the tribby is that although getting to your destination is great living in the van is uncomfotable my poor husband bangs his head all the time and living conditions are cramped and not fun!
We love the bathroom in the E410 the kitchen is fab ambient lighting great and just much better altogether like you say loads of storage . we also like the sub 6 metre length . What I'm most frightened of is making a mistake like we have done with the Tribute. We thought it was great at first but this summer of bad weather means we have spent more time inside and we do like winter weekends and Xmas away. So I'm hoping against hope that this is the one ! How do you find parking etc because that again will be more difficult. I think what I really want is a Tardis!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have doubts about this model then I suggest you take another long look at what else is available, do not purchase without being sure. ask the dealer if you can take it for a long 20mile test run to see how it pulls upp hills etc. but remember that there will be even more weight once you have put all your stuff on board.

cabby


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the E410 and find it's layout and features to be excellent. However, on my vehicle, ( Feb 2007 ), I have had lots of minor problems - things breaking or not working properly. 18mths on and I'm still waiting for the last batch of problems to be fixed.

To be honest I don't think this sort of thing is any different from any MH manufacturer. 

I wouldn't change it for a minute though. We've had some great times in it including a 2 month tour of the Highlands and Islands of Scotland this year. It's easy to drive and very comfortable. We can average about 30mpg on the 2.2l engine.

Water ingress hasn't ever been a problem and the FIAT judder is there but very rare even under the conditions others find a problem.

Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Test drive*



cabby said:


> If you have doubts about this model then I suggest you take another long look at what else is available, do not purchase without being sure. ask the dealer if you can take it for a long 20mile test run to see how it pulls upp hills etc. but remember that there will be even more weight once you have put all your stuff on board.
> 
> cabby


Hi

If you go for a test drive, ask the dealer to fill the fresh and waste water tank. This will give you some extra weight to pull about etc.

Russell


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Payload*

Great van but be aware of low payload ie 210 kg alright if you are a light traveller. Don't know if that incudes full water tankfull fuel and gas
ect
we were going to buy one but for this reason we changed to the 460.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning nickynoo,
Regarding driving the van, regarding ours it is a little more like that i.e. a van, than it is with the new chassis, although I still find it perfectly acceptable. The only difference between an E410 & your tribby will really be the width, so I don't think you'll have a problem.

The interior from ours to yours has changed very little indeed, other than different type heating and no overcab locker, & we find the layout excellent. We've done Scotland this summer with the bikes etc & have just been up to Mull; we carried the bikes again, our running stuff & my rallying stuff, helmet, overalls, bags etc all packed away with no probs. I find it a great little van.

Peachy mentioned the 210kg payload capacity, which is what initially steered us away from that van (a bit of very important information I was provided with by MikeMoss on here, actually, worth every penny!). However, if I remember rightly, the chassis was actually upgraded from last September I think, to 3300kg from 3000kg, so you should now have approx 500kg payload.

Whatever you do, don't be pushed into the deal, we nearly were in all our excitement. Especially in the times we are in now, you'll get just as good deal anywhere - take your time & make sure you're comfortable with your decision - if that's possible when you're spending 30k!!!



All the best


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

nickynoo

If you have a look on our website www.swiftleisure.co.uk you will see the technical information regarding the E410.

I can confirm the engine size is 2.2 and the payload is 525kg. The mass in running order does include, the driver, full water tank and the leisure battery.

Hope this helps

Regards
Kath


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your info. You are a really helpful lot.
Things have changed a bit since the last post . We now have looked at a Swift Bolero which we are really keen on . I will post on the Swift section to see if anybody knows anything about them or has one . Had a test drive yesterday and was pleasently surprised with the smaller engine . The dealer also said we could have an engine remap to improve brakehorse power called Pow Wow??
I have had asleepless night over this and certainly am not going to rush the decision thanks for your help again.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Nickynoo said:


> Thanks everyone for your info. You are a really helpful lot.
> Things have changed a bit since the last post . We now have looked at a Swift Bolero which we are really keen on . I will post on the Swift section to see if anybody knows anything about them or has one . Had a test drive yesterday and was pleasently surprised with the smaller engine . The dealer also said we could have an engine remap to improve brakehorse power called Pow Wow??
> I have had asleepless night over this and certainly am not going to rush the decision thanks for your help again.


Ah well it's nice to see that you have fallen into exactly the same trap & me & Sandra when we were looking! - The Bolero's are a brilliant piece of kit, in fact whilst driving past Preston yesterday I couldn't resist the urge to pop into Todds and have another look round them!
Sandra really liked the end bathroom model, as did I in reality, though I tried to hide it because of the cost, but if our numbers come up that's the one she'd want. 
I do like the compact one too though, just the same layout as the E410 but a little more luxurious, very nice.

I'm jealous now - Not talking to you anymore!

_Only joking  _


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Haven't bought it yet Chris ! I keep telling myself its only debt .Off to the Lakes in the Tribute now .With the forecast for the weekend if that doesn't decide us nothing will!
Cheers Nichola


----------

